# Dice ipod install issues



## Deeez1459 (Mar 31, 2004)

I posted my problems at the bottom of this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3044253 
Basically, the unit is installed via. instructions provided on Dice electronics website and referenced the DIY in the mp3 forum. The dice unit works however when ever i hit bumps or excessive movement of the monsoon radio (i.e. if i take it out) will cause my ipod to not be heard through the speakers and then "CD X" shows up on the radio screen. The wierd thing is that my ipod is still charging. I'm just not sure what is causing the issue. The dice is properly grounded, set the dice unit to ipod mode, checked all my connections to the rear of the radio, etc.
Just wanted to see what ya'll think? Thanks for your help!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Dice ipod install issues (Deeez1459)*

YOu either have a bad interface or a loose ground.


----------

